# College Bowl Pick'ems Playoff!!!!



## rhbama3 (Jan 5, 2017)

Somehow, some way, the foobaw gods decided that Gobblinwoods and i tied on the final pick'ems result.
SO, it all comes down to the National Championship game to decide the winner.
Allright, Gobble, who you got? If Bama, then the 2nd tiebreaker will be closest to total points, third( if needed) will be points Clemson scores.
Good luck, brother!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 5, 2017)

Clemson

73

45


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 5, 2017)

What did I win?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 6, 2017)

Ohio State behind door #3?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2017)

Hmmmm... Something smells fishy around here.. The Mod and the one who keeps score some how got a tie for 1st place... Think there was some secret PM'ing going on?? 

Dang it! All I wanted was the crappie jigs!!

Thanks again guys and just let me know who to send the gift card too.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 6, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hmmmm... Something smells fishy around here.. The Mod and the one who keeps score some how got a tie for 1st place... Think there was some secret PM'ing going on??
> 
> Dang it! All I wanted was the crappie jigs!!
> 
> Thanks again guys and just let me know who to send the gift card too.



Wasn't that a Victoria's Secret gift card?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2017)

bullgator said:


> Wasn't that a Victoria's Secret gift card?



In the south, the equivalent to that would be a Wal-Mart gift card..


----------



## elfiii (Jan 6, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> What did I win?





gobbleinwoods said:


> Ohio State behind door #3?



A fitting prize. He worked so hard for it too so well deserved I say.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 6, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> In the south, the equivalent to that would be a Wal-Mart gift card..



I DO NOT want to see those runway models!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 6, 2017)

Love me some Walmart fashion shows


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 6, 2017)

Good luck guys. I've got a 2 liter mountan dew, $2 scratch, and a pack of Lucky Strikes boxed up for the winner!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 6, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Good luck guys. I've got a 2 liter mountan dew, $2 scratch, and a pack of Lucky Strikes boxed up for the winner!



very generous offer.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 6, 2017)

I hope Robert wins, I've been wanting his address for awhile.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 6, 2017)

Me, 6, Slayer could ride over with a cooler full of beer late one Tuesday night.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 6, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> I hope Robert wins, I've been wanting his address for awhile.



ill be looking for that pm. you still got that 5 gal bucket of pink paint.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 6, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> ill be looking for that pm. you still got that 5 gal bucket of pink paint.



No but I do have blue and orange

Nothing says we were there like a big ol AU on the side of the house.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 6, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> No but I do have blue and orange
> 
> Nothing says we were there like a big ol AU on the side of the house.



pix and I'll concede now.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 6, 2017)

:d


----------



## antharper (Jan 6, 2017)

Just go ahead and pick Clemson gobbleinwoods and everyone can go ahead and send your prizes!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 6, 2017)

What if I pick the winner & the score. & both them lose. Would I get the victory secret card.


----------



## antharper (Jan 6, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> What if I pick the winner & the score. & both them lose. Would I get the victory secret card.



I think so !!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2017)

I see nobody is showing their cards.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 7, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> I see nobody is showing their cards.



when is the game?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> when is the game?



Less than 48 hrs away.


Pick to win Gobble. No matter how early it is, if you make the right pick, nothing else matters. Trust in Dabo


----------



## bullgator (Jan 7, 2017)

Total points for the tie breaker since they both to Bama in the poll.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 8, 2017)

bullgator said:


> Total points for the tie breaker since they both to Bama in the poll.



What's your total take?  I'm taking input by pm


----------



## bullgator (Jan 8, 2017)

47..............ooops, did I say that out loud?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 8, 2017)

Okay Gobble, after a long weekend of hunting in the frozen, windy tundra of quitman county( didn't see anything but two turkeys by the way)... I've decided to go with :
Bama to win
52 total points
24 for Clemson


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 8, 2017)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay Gobble, after a long weekend of hunting in the frozen, windy tundra of quitman county( didn't see anything but two turkeys by the way)... I've decided to go with :
> Bama to win
> 52 total points
> 24 for Clemson



Went with Vegas odds I see.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 8, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Went with Vegas odds I see.



Not intentionally. Just went with my ample gut.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 8, 2017)

rhbama3 said:


> Not intentionally. Just went with my ample gut.



To the absolute numbers.

Are you claiming a 52 waist and 24 inseam?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 8, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> To the absolute numbers.
> 
> Are you claiming a 52 waist and 24 inseam?



Are you a tailor? I wear a 40 waist 34 inseam. Not sure what that has to do with the game though.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm sitting on the front row watching from the edge of my seat. 
Eating finger nails.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 8, 2017)

rhbama3 said:


> Not intentionally. Just went with my ample gut.





rhbama3 said:


> Are you a tailor? I wear a 40 waist 34 inseam. Not sure what that has to do with the game though.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 8, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


>



make him an orange and blue pair to match that ssthug custom paint job.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 9, 2017)

Alabama

total 49

Clemson 21


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Alabama
> 
> total 49
> 
> Clemson 21



Just in under the wire. 
Good luck!!!


----------



## antharper (Jan 9, 2017)

antharper said:


> Just go ahead and pick Clemson gobbleinwoods and everyone can go ahead and send your prizes!!



Should of trusted me !


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 9, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Clemson
> 
> 73
> 
> 45





SpotandStalk said:


> Less than 48 hrs away.
> 
> 
> Pick to win Gobble. No matter how early it is, if you make the right pick, nothing else matters. Trust in Dabo



Hmmm


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2017)

Buncha loserzzzzzzzzzz !!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 10, 2017)

I could of Juan this thing. 
I demand a recount.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 10, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> I could of Juan this thing.
> I demand a recount.



1, 2, 3, 4, .....

to be continued


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 10, 2017)

rhbama3 said:


> Somehow, some way, the foobaw gods decided that Gobblinwoods and i tied on the final pick'ems result.
> SO, it all comes down to the National Championship game to decide the winner.
> Allright, Gobble, who you got? If Bama, then the 2nd tiebreaker will be closest to total points, third( if needed) will be points Clemson scores.
> Good luck, brother!





rhbama3 said:


> Okay Gobble, after a long weekend of hunting in the frozen, windy tundra of quitman county( didn't see anything but two turkeys by the way)... I've decided to go with :
> Bama to win
> 52 total points
> 24 for Clemson





gobbleinwoods said:


> Alabama
> 
> total 49
> 
> Clemson 21



Me and Gobble both picked Bama and were right for most of the night till 6 seconds left in the game. 
2nd tiebreaker total points= 66
me= difference of 14
Gobble 17
Am I correct, Gobble?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 10, 2017)

Congrats Robert.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 10, 2017)

Correct and congratulations.   I thought it would be more of a D battle than it ended up being.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 10, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I thought it would be more of a D battle than it ended up being.



It was until they started that footrace in the 4th quarter.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 11, 2017)

Congrats, Robert!  Send me PM with your address.  I've got a $25 BPS gift card with your name on it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 12, 2017)

Has everyone who offered a prize contacted rhbama to get his address?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 12, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Congrats Robert.



Someone sent Mr Woods a pretty close score prediction.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 12, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Has everyone who offered a prize contacted rhbama to get his address?



Just fired him a PM.. Since I can't win his crappie jigs I guess I'll just have to buy them from Robert!


----------

